# The Pros and Cons of Trek's Checkpoint



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A nice discussion of the gravel segment by Trek and the evolution of gravel riding.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

My home internet connection is too slow to view those videos, but I will give my impressions of the Checkpoint after having owned one for several months. 

I feel that its versatility is unsurpassed. With the rear wheel all the way forward in the dropouts the handling is quite sporty yet more confidence inspiring than the Boone (due to the lower bb, I believe). When I move the wheel back it makes a very reasonable touring bike for everything but the heaviest loads (keep in mind that I did a lot of touring in the late 70s and early 80s on a sport touring bike rather than a full touring rig). 

The Isospeed decoupler in the seattube softens the rougher roads just enough to keep me from feeling beat at the end of a long day, when combined with the 38mm tires I am using (I switched to the Panaracer Gravel King tires that have a classic herringbone tread like Vittoria tires used to sport - they give a solid ride on pavement and yet are wide enough to handle anything but slippery mud with aplomb). 

I am quite happy to have a 22lb touring bike that I can take just about anywhere and not feel like I am pushing a tank on the rides in which I am not carrying a load.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Those adjustable rear dropouts are trick. Thru axle?

When you move the wheel forward, what do you do with the brake caliper?


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Fredrico said:


> Those adjustable rear dropouts are trick. Thru axle?
> 
> When you move the wheel forward, what do you do with the brake caliper?


Through axle front and rear. The brake mount is connected to the left dropout and so slides with the dropout. In order to move the wheel position, you have to loosen two large nuts securing the dropouts and a single allen bolt securing the brake mount. It is a very solid setup.


----------

